
The panhandler's secret - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/02/the-panhandlers-secret.html
======
indiejade
Brilliant! Reveals just how much "desperation" can breed a ... shoddy type of
innovation. Reminds me of some of the schemas for certain types of products:
give away razors for free, but charge for the blades and shaving creams, etc.

